# How to make images load in a certain order on website?



## OrbitzXT (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm trying to build a very basic website for my business using a template from Microsoft Expression Web. There are a few photos on the website, and they're all attempting to load at the same time which doesn't quite look right. I know nothing about designing websites, HTML or Java...is there anything relatively simple I could do so that images behave in such a way that they load one after the other?

I've also heard of something called preloading...or maybe that wasn't the name...but something like when you're on the home page it starts downloading the images on the 'Employees' page as an example so that when you move on to that one the images are cached already. Is that difficult to do?

Here's a link to the Employees page which has some images. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.miladcontracting.com/staff/staff.htm


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2011)

Picture filesize is too big. You don't need such high quality pictures for a web page. If your server was faster it wouldn't be a problem, but since it's not, put the photos in Photoshop and lower the quality down to a managable size. 1st picture for example is about 750kb. Just putting it in Paint and saving it as .jpeg will give you a 180kb picture and the quality is more than good enough.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you, I'll do that. Somewhat off topic, is there a very simple way I can make a photo montage with flash like many companies have on their home page? As I said before I'm not very experienced and not sure where to begin. I was hoping there might be a place to upload images and have it give me the code


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2011)

You should be able to use the Silverlight Deep Zoom gallery with Expressions. I'm not sure how your server is going to like it though. I have no idea how much resources it uses. 

http://expression.microsoft.com/en-us/ee681599 - Scroll about half way down.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jul 1, 2011)

Is there a simple way I can make the montage with flash? The Deep Zoom doesn't seem hard to do, but to view it requires SilverLight which I would say a majority of computers do not have installed...and I imagine most people aren't going to bother downloading it just to see what our simple website looks like.


----------



## digibucc (Jul 1, 2011)

search for a flash montage template(or similar), a lot of sites have templates.

most will make you pay though, normally $10-$20USD, but
it's possible to find them for free.

then you'll just need to upload the files, insert some code - and put all your images
into a specific folder.  there will be instructions.

one good site is flashden


----------

